# Look 585 new frame design



## klr99 (Sep 4, 2004)

I'm looking at the Look 585. Now that their having a $500 off promotion through the end of the month, I have been seriously considering it.

One of the things that bothers me is that the frame design has not changed for 4 years. In terms of technology, is Look saying dont change a good thing, or do you think that they'll come up with a new frame design in 2010 and by offering the promotion they'll clear out a lot of the old inventory.

I'm afraid I will spend $2,500 on an old frame design and they come up with something newer and greater in just a few months.

What do you think?


----------



## gearguywb (Dec 26, 2006)

The 585 is a great frame but there will always be something newer and "better". If not, what would the reason be to go out and drop a few grand on a different frame if it was not"better"?


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

I bought into the 81 series frames right before they discontinued them---- mainly because at that stage I could actually afford it. Let's just say I am still riding it and have no compelling reason to upgrade--- still. Sure it looks a bit dated with the "skinny" lugged carbon tubes--- but a great frame is a great frame-- regardless of its vintage. The 9-speed groupset is still holding up as well. 

The other thing to consider: what is there left to redesign? Seriously? I know that new designs with continue to emerge, but mostly it is about fashion.

I must admit, I saw an incredible deal on an Opera frameset on bonktown the other day that raised my interest---- only slightly. But only for the price (a bit over a grand, if I recall).


Look will always come out with something new. Most of it is cosmetic--- and is good for marketing. But such is life.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

In Feb. I bought an '09 585 Optimum. Three months later they dropped the price $500. Wasn't happy about that, but I love the bike so much I don't care. 

I too however, am wondering if they are going to do some re-working on this bike. I know BMC and some others are dropping prices on their frames, but why did Look drop it on the "gem" of the line...I'm on a budget like most people, but I like to have the latest and greatest. If I missed a redesign by 6 months, I'll be bummed. 

Are they finally feeling the "economic pinch"?
Are they coming out with something new? 

One of the high-end bike dealers that carries Look here in Portland just dropped Look. I emailed them about this and here was their response....



> A combination of things lead to our decision regarding Look frames. We have seen virtually no interest in Look for the past three years, and have not sold a full price Look frame since November 2005. In the mean time Look's distribution channel has shifted and margins have shrunk. Finally, Look decided to open several other dealers in the area some of whom made it a practice to send customers to test-ride our product while selling the product at below MSRP. There was very little incentive to stock Look and almost no profit from selling them


This response has got me worried about Look.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

Apart from really bad graphics on 09 585 Ultra and the Pro models, the 585 is a very fine bike. Interestingly, the top of the line and from: Parlee, Colnago, and Serrotta are lugged carbon tubes.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

> Apart from really bad graphics on 09 585


I concur, I hope they drop the "pinstriping" and all the small wording on next years models.


----------



## The Green Hour (Jul 15, 2008)

maximum7 said:


> This response has got me worried about Look.



I wouldn't worry about any of this. LOOK has a history of doing this in the US. With Specialized and Treks flying out bike shop doors, it's hard for them to keep a lot of LOOKs in inventory.

If you notice, TIME has similar problems with mainstream American bike shops. Consider yourself fortunate to ride a very well made bike that isn't saturated in the market.


----------



## varian72 (Jul 18, 2006)

maximum7 said:


> I concur, I hope they drop the "pinstriping" and all the small wording on next years models.


Here's another who is not hot on the 09 graphics. I "loved" the 08 Ultra. Minimalist even with 300 LOOK labels.

I hope the 2010/2011 are more refined and less "racey" though I know what is what the Euros like.


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

maximum7 said:


> In Feb. I bought an '09 585 Optimum. Three months later they dropped the price $500. Wasn't happy about that, but I love the bike so much I don't care.
> 
> I too however, am wondering if they are going to do some re-working on this bike. I know BMC and some others are dropping prices on their frames, but why did Look drop it on the "gem" of the line...I'm on a budget like most people, but I like to have the latest and greatest. If I missed a redesign by 6 months, I'll be bummed.
> 
> ...


Hey, which store in pdx are you talking about?


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Lakeside Bikes.....(shudder!!!!)


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

maximum7 said:


> Lakeside Bikes.....(shudder!!!!)


Wow..that's really surprising. I am thinking of getting a Look but I am going to go to Veloce Bicycles since they also carry Pinarello and Willier and I want to compare and contrast. 

Do you know which place is selling frames under MSRP?..hehe


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

You have a PM.


----------

